# My APBT and Bull Terrier :)



## Teal (Oct 21, 2009)

*I realized, I've never posted pictures of my dogs here... which is odd, because I post pictures of my dogs EVERYWHERE! lol

So here they are!

This is Ruger, my APBT. Conditioned weight - 39lbs, Chain weight - 41lbs































This is Clairece, my bull terrier bitch. She's a firecracker! Conditioned weight - 36lbs .. she doesn't do "chain weight"  































They get along swimmingly ;P  































Thanks for looking  *


----------



## Mina (Oct 21, 2009)

What beautiful babies!!!!!!!  I have a APBT and an Am Staff.  I just love them, they are such great dogs!


----------



## Teal (Oct 21, 2009)

*Thank you 

APBTs are an amazing breed. Do you have a picture of yours? Am staffs are cute too lol *


----------



## mouse (Oct 23, 2009)

my sister has a pit bull, a bull terrier, an american bulldog mix and a boxer mix... and 2 cats. they are clowns, the bull terrier mix will clean the ears of the boxer mix, the female sleeps next to the boxer mix. and pit is a nibbler (he nibbles my sister's toes untill she is helpless, then he'll sneak onto the couch and get comfy  .


----------



## cbeard (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow, both of your dogs are in perfect stature, thats impressive. Was the breeder recognized then? My wife found a 'cute little apbt puppy' she wants... $3,000!

I love your perfect dogs though. Pits are the best, if trained properly. Gotta love the 'target' dog too!


----------



## skippy (Oct 23, 2009)

absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## OTwolfe (Oct 23, 2009)

What exactly are "chain weight" and "conditioned weight"? They're lovely dogs!


----------



## Mina (Oct 23, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Thank you
> 
> APBTs are an amazing breed. Do you have a picture of yours? Am staffs are cute too lol *


I'll see if I can get some pics up.  My pit bull is a bit overweight and my poor little Am Staff was born with only 3 legs, his fourth is a stump.  It doesn't bother him at all though, he does everything other dogs do.  He just has some balance issues since he is missing a front leg.  We call him the Wonder Pup because he doesn't let missing a leg get him down or stop him from doing anything he wants.  He is my hero!


----------



## Teal (Oct 24, 2009)

*Thanks yall! 

cbeard - I knew my APBTs sire and dam, but the bull terrier is a stray that I kept  My APBTs sire and dam were dogs that I really loved, but their owners were crap  For $3,000 it's probably an "American Bully"... a big, oversized dog that people THINK is an APBT but really isn't lol they are usually the breeders charging that much

OTWolfe - "chain weight" is his lazy weight when I let him get chubby LOL and "conditioned weight" is when I watch his food intake and I work on keeping him in prime condition... which is easy, because he stays like that most of the time on his own haha 

Mina - Ruger would be FAT FAT FAT if I let him! lol Your Am Staff sounds awesome! Three legged dogs never seem to notice they are missing anything.. way more resilient than people! Is he from a show breeder? *


----------



## Sarcastro (Oct 25, 2009)

Teal said:


> *
> For $3,000 it's probably an "American Bully"... a big, oversized dog that people THINK is an APBT but really isn't lol they are usually the breeders charging that much
> *


this is probably true but it depends on bloodlines i have seen Carver and Colby lines go for $3000-5000

you have some beautiful animals it makes me miss my APBT who passed last winter.


----------



## Teal (Oct 26, 2009)

*I am sorry for your loss 

Proven adult dogs from game lines can go for that much... but young pups usually only go for that much from Am Bully type breeders. Again, I say "usually" and "probably"... nothing is ever exactly like something else  

I am in love with Sorrells dogs, but I have a thing for brindle... so I am at a crossroads where I need to really decide LOL *


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 26, 2009)

Sarcastro said:


> this is probably true but it depends on bloodlines i have seen Carver and Colby lines go for $3000-5000
> 
> you have some beautiful animals it makes me miss my APBT who passed last winter.


Carver and colby are very old bloodlines hard to find dogs pure to the blood...I rather go with sorrells or Tudor or even floyd  dogs.  but I will say your pit looks great.


----------



## Sarcastro (Oct 26, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I am sorry for your loss
> 
> but I have a thing for brindle...*


so do I..I don't know what it is but i just love em'



Big Red TJ said:


> Carver and colby are very old bloodlines hard to find dogs pure to the blood...I rather go with sorrells or Tudor or even floyd  dogs.  but I will say your pit looks great.


 Sorrels are awesome dogs there is a breeder in Venton county where I'm from that has some beautiful animals... the rule of thumb with colbys is it's not a colby unless it's breed by a colby I drove a long ways to get my girlie from the colby's in MA.


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 26, 2009)

So pretty! We see plenty of pits and their mixes at my work(dog daycare), but very few bull terriers. A pity, really.


----------



## Sarcastro (Oct 26, 2009)

ZergFront said:


> So pretty! We see plenty of pits and their mixes at my work(dog daycare), but very few bull terriers. A pity, really.


I know! I'd like to see more bullies too and their mini counterparts..i love their little egg heads it makes them so adorable.


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2009)

*I LOVE Sorrells dogs.. from Joanie, though, not Burt. My best friend has an awesome lil tri coloured bitch from Joanie that is amazing! I plan on getting a pup from her someday.

I also like Vise grip dogs, for their size. 

And Boudreaux dogs are just awesome.. so sad about the raid 

Thanks for the compliments on my pups  *


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 28, 2009)

Teal said:


> *I LOVE Sorrells dogs.. from Joanie, though, not Burt. My best friend has an awesome lil tri coloured bitch from Joanie that is amazing! I plan on getting a pup from her someday.
> 
> I also like Vise grip dogs, for their size.
> 
> ...


So true my friend Floyd is a pleasent man to talk to...to bad about the dogs I agree..great looking pup by the way


----------



## Teal (Oct 28, 2009)

*Thanks! He's no gamedog... but he'll do for now haha *


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 29, 2009)

Teal said:


> *Thanks! He's no gamedog... but he'll do for now haha *


There *all* alittle Game,  thats what makes them the very best companion you could ever have.  I promise he won't *quit *lovin ya


----------



## Teal (Oct 30, 2009)

*He's game when it comes to scratchin' against the tennis ball! lol He really is the most sensitive dog I've ever met, but I love him  *


----------



## Big Red TJ (Oct 30, 2009)

Good looking Bulldog all the same   Glad to see he isn't fat like alot of them I see. Cheers Matt


----------



## Teal (Oct 31, 2009)

*Thanks!  *


----------

